# Dead Hard Drive



## chalupabatman (Mar 9, 2014)

My Hard Drive totally crashed, no hope of recovering! Only TiVo I have...where can I get the .iso or TiVo software from to install on a new drive?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You need to be more specific as to what model Tivo (1st 3 numbers following TCD on back label, or in system Info screen). Each model of Tivo needs their own (however slightly different) Tivo software.

There is no such thing as an .iso for Tivo. There are threads already available for this, you just have to look.

such as:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388695

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261


----------



## chalupabatman (Mar 9, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> You need to be more specific as to what model Tivo (1st 3 numbers following TCD on back label, or in system Info screen). Each model of Tivo needs their own (however slightly different) Tivo software.


Thank you for the response. It is a Tivo TCD649 Series 2.

From the 1st link you sent me, it looks like the appropriate file would be 69cGS.tbk. Where do I find the WinMFS file needed?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The drive is worth more than the box. May be adviseable to consider moving to a newer platform with a used box.


----------



## chalupabatman (Mar 9, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> The drive is worth more than the box. May be adviseable to consider moving to a newer platform with a used box.


If possible I'd like to keep the box I have since I already purchased a new HD to put in there, am just looking for the software that it needs to run for Tivo.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Dvrupgrade offers the Instantcake ISO 's if that's what you mean but they aren't free, It may cost as much as the new drive costs.... http://www.dvrupgrade.com/tivo/product.php?productid=54&cat=3&page=3

You might check out WinMFS, I'm not sure if series 2 are supported but it or MFSLive might be a better option.

http://www.mfslive.org

You will still need a image but there should be someone around the upgrade section that can assist....


----------



## chalupabatman (Mar 9, 2014)

eboydog said:


> Dvrupgrade offers the Instantcake ISO 's if that's what you mean but they aren't free....


Is there a specific version of InstantCakes for specific Tivo Boxes? Or is it a one for all type deal?

For example would the InstantCake for Humax Series 2 TiVo DVRs would this cover all Series 2 DVR?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

chalupabatman said:


> Is there a specific version of InstantCakes for specific Tivo Boxes? Or is it a one for all type deal?
> 
> For example would the InstantCake for Humax Series 2 TiVo DVRs would this cover all Series 2 DVR?


Do not use Instant Cake.

You don't know enough to work around all of the limitations.

You don't say if you have the 80 hour or the 180 hour version of the Dual Tuner Series 2, but those images of mine will work for either.

This one is for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/649cGS.bak

This one is for use with the WinMFS program

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/649cGS.tbk

We'll get into how to use either or both after I've learned more about what you have to work with.

Do you have a PC running Windows, and is it XP Service Pack 3 or newer, like Vista or 7?

Do you happen to know the brand and model number of that PC, or perhaps even better, the brand and model number of the motherboard?

What is the brand and model number of the hard drive you intend to use?

Do you have any sort of adapters or external hard drive enclosures that would allow connecting a drive to the PC by an eSATA or USB port?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

WinMFS --> http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=976&sid=ec9fd854da5941006effda85df3350d1

Be sure to use Administrator user access in Windows.


----------

